# The Dark Sigil Odegra: Did it exist before Good Omens?



## Bjorn Doneerson

Okay, I've seen alot of reference to this on websites, on Gaiman's journal, he posted a link to a picture of the M25 from above.  But is there any past sigil he's refering to from some occult tradition, or what?  I nedd to know, mannnn!!! Somebody help me out here.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kahuna Burger

Bjorn Doneerson said:
			
		

> *Okay, I've seen alot of reference to this on websites, on Gaiman's journal, he posted a link to a picture of the M25 from above.  But is there any past sigil he's refering to from some occult tradition, or what?  I nedd to know, mannnn!!! Somebody help me out here.  Thanks in advance. *




ya know I was just thinking about that today when I saw a road sign for a really funky split twist road bit. 

If it really looks like the road section in question, my guess would be that he made it up. In any case, I'd go the USENET route and check a pratchett or gaiman group. (google is good for this if you don't have a feed.)

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Dr Bunsen Honeydew

As with many other things in Good Omens (ie angel and demon names), I think they just made it up, based on the principles that many of these names come from, and the reputation that the M25 has.

The blue squiggly neon line on the title page of some editions is a rendition of the M25.

I had a quick look at the Annotated Pratchett File (available at LSpace) but it wasn't on the excessively long list of annotations (tm).

Your other option is to post your question to alt.books.pratchett. DO NOT post a question to alt.fan.pratchett, unless you're willing the answer to have something to do with crocodiles, chocolate and cats (don't ask) or devolve into an argument about the price of fish in Russia (once again, don't ask). It is a great (and strange)place to hang out though.

It's a pity that the film version fell through. I would have loved to have seen what Gilliam could have done with it.


----------

